# Lostock power station



## Mikeymutt (Nov 16, 2015)

Visited this old power station with zedstar..it's been off the urbex radar for several years now,but not any more.we grabbed the chance while we could.and I kid you not this place is just pure industrial epic.built in the 50's and shut down in 2000 when they built a newer and bigger power station further back.i will be honest I do not know anything about how a power station works.so as I walked around I was trying to piece in my head how it all went together.the building is seperate doing in to two main buildings divided by a walk way.the first building at the top wax a large conveyer belt coming from the ground.and then a track with some sort of wheeled machine on it.the track then ran over four silos..I presume the coal then came up here and dropped into the silos and then fed in to furnaces to make the steam to power the turbines in the next room.i am prob wrong on this but it's just what I worked out

This is the bottom of the first building.this building is full of pipes and machinery.we spent ages in here.this part was mainly empty













Moving up to the second floor we found the main control room.










Heading up to the second floor this was where the main pipe work was and some lovely bits and pieces everywhere


























































We finally got right to the top of the building.and this was my favourite bit of the building.it was all them metal grill floors and zedstar was not over keen on it.i just said don't look down just look forward..I could not stop looking down though.i was fascinated with it.







The top of the conveyor belt




I then went on to the roof to look at the view.




It was then time to head to the next building this is the walkway.we were wondering what we would see in here..as we opened the doors there was just a one chemical glove on the ground.







We we were in the next bit..and here it is in all its glory the turbine hall.the nearest thing I can describe this bit as is "a cathedral of industry" the two turbines still sit in situ..




























Heading downstairs is some sort of generator room.the light was not good down here.so long exposure shots it was










I wanted to go up the tower.this was prob the most dodgy part of the building.the panels in the floor were wobbly and the bit were the ladder goes up the panels are missing completely.you can see the panels missing were the ladder goes up.the roof itself was dodgy.but it was worth it for the view.zedstar stayed down the bottom looking after my gear










Anyway it was time to go.we had spent over four hors in here and it was time to hit the next location.i hope you enjoyed my take on lostock.sorry there are so many pics,but I loved this place and its in my top explores now.how long it will be here now I don't know as I have heard planning permission has been given to build a recycling plant here


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow, really great report MM! Not seen this one for ages.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you krela..it has just popped its head up recently.


----------



## lucan (Nov 16, 2015)

great set , couldn't resist either when I saw it earlier this week


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 16, 2015)

Brilliant report! I enjoyed it.


----------



## acer77 (Nov 16, 2015)

Power station PORN!!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 16, 2015)

FANTASTIC report mate. Great images and what a location. Ive never even heard of this one until recent. Nicely done. And I knew Zedstar wouldn't go up that tower, hes too scared.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 16, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> FANTASTIC report mate. Great images and what a location. Ive never even heard of this one until recent. Nicely done. And I knew Zedstar wouldn't go up that tower, hes too scared.


Ha ha I was up there like a shot..great place though mate..thank you


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2015)

Fantastic set of images mate, one of the best reports I've seen all year. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 16, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic set of images mate, one of the best reports I've seen all year.
> Thanks for sharing



Why thank you Mr x..that's very kind of you to say


----------



## HughieD (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow! That is just TOTALLY EPIC. Fantastic pics and report Mikeymutt.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. A superb report and a lot (phew) of pictures. But there's a good photo opportunity as there was plenty of machinery, pipes and valves left.


----------



## theartist (Nov 17, 2015)

really good report.


----------



## smiler (Nov 17, 2015)

One of your best Mikey, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Nov 17, 2015)

Amazing photos Mikeymutt! I really wish I'd been there with you. Looks like a great explore


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Amazing photos Mikeymutt! I really wish I'd been there with you. Looks like a great explore


Thank you so much rubex..you did have the invite lol


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 17, 2015)

As far as industrial posts go, it will take something special to beat this. Fabulous.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 18, 2015)

Superb report and images,I really enjoyed looking.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 18, 2015)

Fantastic pictures mate! Really enjoyed them! : )


----------



## Malcog (Nov 19, 2015)

What a terriffic set of pictures !


----------



## Potter (Dec 10, 2015)

Great work.
Loving the 'Is it safe?'


----------

